# Can this be true?!?!



## nickdh4594 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok so my wife and I have a joint email that we use for utilities, bills, other stuff you do with your wife, blah blah blah. 
(She loves animals and has strong beliefs about animal right i guess u can say. Now she supports me and my hunting activities and has gone with me from time to time, but she just couldn't ever take an animals life. Which is ok with me I'm just glad i have her support.) 

Now to the original story... I was going to email Rooms To Go about our delivery on our new couches we decided to get for christmas. And what i found on our email just blew my mind. She is a subscriber of PETA!!!!! Noooooo!!!! Can this be?!?!?! Im trying to think of a way to inform her of how PETA is a bunch of dumb"butts". What do y'all think i can say to get her to ditch the PETA junk?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Get a good lawyer and serve her papers. . . .. so long as you don't have kids.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 20, 2014)

*Can this be true?*

Where were you during the courtship?  You missed something.  I suggest that you ask her what else she stands for.  You may find out that you missed a great deal.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 20, 2014)

nickdh4594 said:


> What do y'all think i can say to get her to ditch the PETA junk?



"It is either me or PETA. One of us has to go."


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 20, 2014)

660griz said:


> "It is either me or PETA. One of us has to go."



That.

Remind her PETA is a known terrorist organization and we don't negotiate with terrorist here in America.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 20, 2014)

They say the husband is always the last to know.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 20, 2014)

Flaustin1 said:


> Get a good lawyer and serve her papers. . . .. so long as you don't have kids.



This and don't ever get remarried


----------



## oops1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd fire her


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2014)

nickdh4594 said:


> Ok so my wife and I have a joint email that we use for utilities, bills, other stuff you do with your wife, blah blah blah.
> (She loves animals and has strong beliefs about animal right i guess u can say. Now she supports me and my hunting activities and has gone with me from time to time, but she just couldn't ever take an animals life. Which is ok with me I'm just glad i have her support.)
> 
> Now to the original story... I was going to email Rooms To Go about our delivery on our new couches we decided to get for christmas. And what i found on our email just blew my mind. She is a subscriber of PETA!!!!! Noooooo!!!! Can this be?!?!?! Im trying to think of a way to inform her of how PETA is a bunch of dumb"butts". What do y'all think i can say to get her to ditch the PETA junk?



If it's a joint e-mail account, just un-subscribe her.


----------



## JimC (Dec 20, 2014)

Dude your screwed!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 20, 2014)

She done watched the abused dog commercials on tv and signed up unsubscribe her


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ask where she stands, my wife is into domestic dog cruelty prevention, hates dog tied to trees and such, but her steak gets served rare and we have deer meat in the freezer.

It's not hard to live with a domestic animal cruelty type, but if she is full on PETA, I doubt she would be supportive,and they would have already convinced her to off you in your sleep


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is all you need to know about PETA:

"A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy" - Ingrid Newkirk, PETA founder.


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol, i know where this all started. Ever since she watched the movie "blackfish" on netflix she has been all about "save the whales" and boycotting seaworld. I dont think she knows what their views are on hunters...yet... But i just un subed from that junk. Now ill pick her brain and see what she believes in. But like i said she has always supported my hunting hobbies and has enjoyed our time in the woods together. She just wouldnt kill anything herself


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trailmaster where can i get that sticker!!!!


----------



## trailmaster (Dec 20, 2014)

I had this on my truck when I lived in Kansas on the side of both doors. Turned lot of heads but had a lot tell me they liked it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 20, 2014)

She needs some training.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2014)

You might remind her that only about 10% of the PETA donations actually get to those animals that they put on the TV. The rest goes to salaries, traveling and their political agenda. She would be way ahead of the game if she just went to the local pound and rescued a pet.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 20, 2014)

My wife might be, I'm not sure. But she knows there's a huge difference between pets and game animals.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 20, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about your wife or PETA. Post a 4 point buck or eat a 5lb bass and see how your own kind treat you.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 23, 2014)

tell her how many pet dogs they kill.

hate to say it, this is the one thing that I would leave my wife over!!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife is big into animal rescue and fostering and even SHE knows that PETA is a terrible organization.  If she were a TRUE believer in PETA she'd never be near a hunter.  Most likely she subscribed naively and wouldn't miss it a bit if you just unsubscribed to the emails.


----------



## cobbcreekhunter (Dec 23, 2014)

Just tell her that PETA stands for People Eating Tame Animals.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 26, 2014)

My wife told me once that the neighbors cat had kittens in the garage now she tells the neighbor for some reason


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 27, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 30, 2014)

This is funny. Hits rather close to home. I am getting married in March and my Fiance originally was entirely anti hunting. In fact, so much so it caused serious issues early on in the relationship. It was a topic that just was not discussed and I worried it would be the breaking point. Let me say this, she is a darn fine woman, best I have ever met, but I would have not thought twice about moving on if I hadn't won her over. I went about this differently than some by letting my actions win her over. I spent time building wood duck boxes, improving habitat. You could slowly see a transformation of her mindset of what a hunter is. I would stop and pick up garbage in the woods and raise squirrels. I got visibly angry at poachers or people who wasted animals. It was not long ago she offered to help me process the deer meat in the cooler. She didn't make it, but the  effort was made and she was trying to appreciate my side of things. She would not hunt, but she supports me entirely and that is all that matters. 

For the subject of PETA lets consider the mission statement:
 "Our Mission Statement
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) is the largest animal rights organization in the world, with more than 3 million members and supporters."

All hunters, and by all hunters I mean all hunters with integrity, morality, respect for life, support this ideal. None of us want to see an animal suffer or be abused. We spend countless hours and money supporting the ecology on a scale that beats all other areas including the government budgets. We would put down our weapons to ensure the species we pursue would exist. Present her with logic and follow through on your end and you can win her over. Also, unsubscribing her was a bad move. Chances are she wont care for that, there are better ways to handle it. 

My Fiance and I reached a middle ground. No money to the national humane society or PETA, but we will give time and money to the local shelters. This has been 2.5 years in the making but my Fiance is logical and can respect an opposing view. That being said, I was ready to call off the engagement if she hadn't agreed to not send money to PETA.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 30, 2014)

take away her debit card, and start making head shots.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah could be a demorat


----------



## Remy1121 (Jan 1, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Get a good lawyer and serve her papers. . . .. so long as you don't have kids.



Hahah


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 1, 2015)

If You love Your wife's she does You.because she doesn't mind You doing what You love too do.I think Your a lucky husband too have her.There is room for both of You two too grow.


----------

